# PC Talk



## RAMROD (Mar 16, 2005)

Anyone here use AOL?


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 17, 2005)

No, I did have many CD's in the mail from them with mega free time.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

I hated AOL and hated it even more when I tried to unsubscribe from them. Took me forever to get all the charges for free internet credited back to my bank account.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

Yep, I have heard that horror story here as well. I go with a local tech location. If is good especially when I have a problem I can just call them 24/7...although I pay 20.00 a month, no hassels...AOL is another l on g story.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Cable internet is gonna cost me $40 a month over the $43 a month I already pay for TV programming.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

That is about the price range here as well. We have the regular cable vision guys for TV andthat's $45. I wanted something faster than the old modem and that was not available in my area. Some areas are $67+/some areas no phone. Kinda reminds me of the good old days..(No see....No need.....No worry)


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

I know what you mean there.I have no cell phone. I don't need one. I don't want anyone able to call me when I ain't home.I don't need to talk on a phone while driving or while enjoying a restaurant. I just don't get it. We didn't need them 20 years ago, and we still don't, folks just thinkthey do.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

Couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Gosh, this parallel attitude is great!


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 21, 2005)

Country Wine said:


> I know what you mean there.I have no cell phone. I don't need one. I don't want anyone able to call me when I ain't home.I don't need to talk on a phone while driving or while enjoying a restaurant. I just don't get it. We didn't need them 20 years ago, and we still don't, folks just thinkthey do.


 Explain that to my wife!


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 21, 2005)

What i was looking for was anyone on aol that get the comformation email from FVW when they order or sign up so i could converse with them on how the are set up.


By the way I have no problem with aol as with anything that you pay for with a bank draft if you quit you need to goto the bankor call to make a stop payment notice.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 21, 2005)

Ramrod, do they offer a $ discount if you paid for the year. (Then of course, one is stuck with the provider for the contract) It's hard for me to _pay upfront_, but I know that I need the service, and the savings here is around $30.00 difference, vs paying each month.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

I dread seeing my cable bill each month now, but this might well prove it's worth.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 21, 2005)

Cheaper than the movies...and look at all the fun ya having!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

Well, everything costs something in life. Even going to the bathroom (sewer) or reading a book (electricity). Doing both at the same time costs a fortune.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 22, 2005)

Well two for one really sounds like a very good deal to me, especially when the time _is required_ at whatever the costs may be!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

Very good point!


Anyone have any negative problems with windows XP they care to share?


Should I be allowing all those annoying updates? My security software and anti-virus software does this also.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

Incidentally, I was on this forum today when the server went down for a few minutes. I wondered if anyone else noticed.


----------



## masta (Mar 22, 2005)

Yes...it happened around 10:00 EST


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

Really? It must have happened more than once, then. It happened here around 2pm CST.


Maybe it was this morning. That would have been 9 am my time. No, I wasn't online at 9.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 23, 2005)

It went down in the a.m. here.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 23, 2005)

You need all the window up dates and service pack 2 if you havent downloaded it yet.


The only thing I dont like about XP that it reserves so much band width for the operation system and when you are on dial up and gaming you need all you can get.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 23, 2005)

I can relate to that!!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 23, 2005)

I just hope something ain't tricking me here.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 30, 2005)

You game Joe or are just on dial up?


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 30, 2005)

Just on dial up...cannot get anything else in my neighborhood...


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 30, 2005)

Well Joe if your not a gamer satellite would be the way for you.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 30, 2005)

At $20 a month, this is about it forme, _presently anyway_.. *Edited by: Maui Joe *


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 30, 2005)

23+ for IP and 20+ for the extra phone line for me.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 30, 2005)

I wish I could do that as well....I get screams occasionally for "_living with my computer." ...



_


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 30, 2005)

I can relate been told I spend more time with my PCthan her and its my girl friend told her the other day I had converted to Mormonso I could have more than one wife so she wouldn't think I was cheating on her.



ROTFLMAO You know she didn't laugh?


----------



## Berrywine (Mar 31, 2005)

My computer guy tells me that XP has a program in it that reports back to SOMEONE on a regular basis. Somebody is always watching.


berry


----------



## Hippie (Mar 31, 2005)

That I believe. I keep waiting on a black sedan to pull up with some black suits getting out with that blank look on their faces and that monotone voice.


BRB, gotta go take my medicine.


----------



## Hippie (Apr 18, 2005)

Could someone that knows something about such thangs check this program out and tellus if it is good, and if it is free or just free for so long, etc.? Thanks in advance!








http://www.chadandtrish.com/winelog/*Edited by: Country Wine *


----------



## Iowa Wino (May 4, 2005)

Hi all! I'm new here. I have downloaded the program but have not yet used it. You are limited
to 30 entries. You can still use it to view them but can not add more.



Also - about cable or dsl internet. It cracks me up when people think
that it is too expensive yet they willing pay $25 a month for 56k
dial-up and then another $20 a month for a second phone line. That is
$45 a month for 56k. I pay $43 dollars a month and have a 3 MB
connection. That is the same bandwidth as having two T1 lines. It
doesn't even compare.


*Edited by: Iowa Wino *


----------



## Hippie (May 4, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, wino! I agree about the connections, but some people only have dial-up available.


----------

